# Woodpeckers framing squares



## NiteWalker

Are you sure your starrett was off?
If so, you can send it to starrett for recalibration.

That big framing square looks great, but I bet it was $$$$.


----------



## mbs

I'm positive the Starrett was off. The cuts made using the starrett weren't square using the 5 cut method and 30" wood. They were square when using woodpecker square. And I checked the woodpeckers square to the starrett and the starrett was off.

I called starrett for a recalibration price. It was approx. $90! And I have two starrett combo's that are out of cal.

I'm very disappointed in Starrett.

You're right, the Woodpeckers square was $$$$. I think I paid around $180 for it. Ouch! But on a positive note, I'm using it today to figure out why my router table isn't flat.


----------



## NiteWalker

Wow, I had no idea starrett charges so much for a recal…

Have you checked the starrett using the parallel line technique? It should give you an indication of how far off it is. Also, with a small auger file you can file the nibs down that the rule rests on and make it true again.


----------



## mbs

I may try filing it down to get it square.


----------



## hammer6048

I have the issue with a Starrett builders square, a poor product for the price, this is not a cheap tool, at $390.00. I bought it to square my Festool MFT. Never can get a square cut, a real disappointment, ordered a Woodpeckers square, hope it shows up soon. Would have second thoughts about any more Starrett products.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

*I have the issue with a Starrett builders square, a poor product for the price, this is not a cheap tool, at $390.00. *

What did they say when you sent it back?


----------

